# Best first night anchorage on Tortola



## strandedsooner (Mar 26, 2009)

I am headed out April 20th for a week charter in the BVI with MarineMax. My wife and I will take off saturday afternoon and we have another couple that will be taking the 4:15 shuttle from St Thomas to tortola so won't be there until late. I'd like to find a great anchorage somewhere on Tortola that would be convenient for them to reach by taxi but also fun for our first night on the boat. The only place I have experience with on Tortola is Soper's Hole and that would probably work fine but was curious what other's thought. I know some of the anchorages esp on the north side can get dodgy depending on the weather and sea state. I guess I'm looking for fun but also well protected. Trellis seemed like maybe a good option. Any opinions or information would be appreciated.

Eric


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

If there is no north swell, then Cane Garden Bay is nice, but you'd have sail/motorsail there.

I also think that Trellis Bay is a nice anchorage - but that is much more convenient for flight arrivals than for ferry arrivals.

Apart from that the anchorages are a bit scarce, the one in Road Town can be quite rolly and the other places are generally marinas : Nanny Cay comes to mind as a nice place with facilities ashore and easy access by cab for either Soper's Hole or Road Town ferry arrivals. Another option is Hodge's Creek (the old Sunsail base between the airport and Road Town).


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

strandedsooner said:


> I am headed out April 20th for a week charter in the BVI with MarineMax. My wife and I will take off saturday afternoon and we have another couple that will be taking the 4:15 shuttle from St Thomas to tortola so won't be there until late. I'd like to find a great anchorage somewhere on Tortola that would be convenient for them to reach by taxi but also fun for our first night on the boat. The only place I have experience with on Tortola is Soper's Hole and that would probably work fine but was curious what other's thought. I know some of the anchorages esp on the north side can get dodgy depending on the weather and sea state. I guess I'm looking for fun but also well protected. Trellis seemed like maybe a good option. Any opinions or information would be appreciated.
> 
> Eric


Try the southeast corner of Great Harbor on Peter Island, (roughly 18.21.43 N 64.34.86 W), south, across Sir Frances Drake Channel, from Road Town, Tortola. You'll like it.

FWIW


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

svHyLyte - kind of hard to get a taxi from Tortola there...


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

Zanshin said:


> svHyLyte - kind of hard to get a taxi from Tortola there...


Yup. That's true. Yet if one takes a transient slip in Road Town for a short while, collects one's crew there, and then broad reaches across SFD Channel to Great Harbor, one's in good shape for sun Downers, Non? Alternately, one could take the Peter Island (Water) Taxi, Non?

Cheers...


----------



## bruceket (Feb 25, 2013)

My vote is Marina Cay or Trellis Bay near the Last Resort. Pick your group up by dink and start the trip w/ Tony Snell at the Last Resort (if he's still alive) or do cocktails at the top of Marina Cay. Can't miss. We're going again in late May.


----------



## SVTatia (May 7, 2007)

Zanshin said:


> ... Nanny Cay comes to mind as a nice place with facilities ashore and easy access by cab for either Soper's Hole or Road Town ferry arrivals.


++1 for Nanny Cay


----------



## nodders (Aug 19, 2011)

$26 dollar cab fare from Road Town to Trellis bay - that would be my vote - very nice little bay and great first night spot.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Cane Garden Bay, as Zanshin says!
It's a good sail for you and an interesting taxi ride up over the hill for your friends.
It's a great bay and definitly not a city but a nice long beach. It gets touristy in the day with cruise ship passengers.
As your charter, as all charters, far too short it gets to the nitty gritty of the BVIs quickly.








Cane Garden Bay


----------



## strandedsooner (Mar 26, 2009)

Cane Garden Bay and Trellis both sound great although since we pick up the boat at Hodges Creek Trellis would be much closer. Another question...How do you check your weather when you are there? I mean specifically to know what the swells are doing. I'd hate to motor/sail all the way to cane garden bay and then have an uncomfortable rolly night. I only have to deal with wind driven chop where we sail. I know you can listen to the weather report on the VHF but was curious about other options. 

Thanks for all the great responses,

Eric


----------



## nodders (Aug 19, 2011)

I used this site last week and found it quite accurate and helpful

Marine weather forecast for Soper's Hole Wharf & Marina | Marine | British Virgin Islands, Global Marinas


----------



## SteveInMD (May 11, 2007)

I've heard good things about WindGURU but I can't tell you if it's accurate or not. I'll find out in about 10 days.


----------

